# 1026r with h120 or d120 fel



## Ochocowilly (Apr 28, 2012)

Im new to the forum and this ismy first post. it took a few weeks to decide between the x748 and the 1026r. The 1026 is really a lot more tractor than I need but it looks like I'm getting a lot more tractor for the money. The dealer told my it takes about 20 minutes to beat the pins out with a hammer to remove the d120 fel. I'm thinking I'm only going to take it off for winter when I put the snow blade on. Antone have experience with removing the d120. The h120 is 1000.00 more that will almost over a snow blade.


----------

